# Is anyone here "just" a reader and not an author? (MERGED)



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm curious to see what percentage of kindleboards members are JUST readers.  Authors here will get hassled for never venturing outside the writer's cafe in an attempt to reach the readers.  The moderators here have insisted many times that there are more readers than writers.  I want to call their bluff  

So... vote away!  And yes, I know, writers are readers too.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

<--- Just a reader.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

4Katie said:


> <--- Just a reader.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Absolutely nothing is wrong with that 

I was just curious to see what type of people use kindleboards.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a reader but I wish I was talented in writing. I have no imagination for a story and haven't written anything since college (over 20 years ago).


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Yikes, the results are not looking good for my case.  I'm going to have slink away pretty soon....


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

I do write, but I've never published anything for the Kindle. I don't even know how.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I've voted, helping to slightly even out the results.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> The moderators here have insisted many times that there are more readers than writers. I want to call their bluff


Alain--

LOL! I can't speak for the other mods, but I don't bluff! 

Some numbers for you:

KindleBoards has nearly 44,000 members. Extrapolating from a survey of half the approximately 6200 threads in the Book Bazaar, there are roughly 2500 authors with book threads. Even allowing for not all authors having book threads....the numbers really aren't in your favor.

But, don't slink away! Join the party! There are bound to be some topics that you'd enjoy posting in!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Of course, it's possible that authors are more likely to write on forums while readers are more likely just to read, so maybe that accounts for the perceived abundance of writers?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

KyahCA said:


> I do write, but I've never published anything for the Kindle. I don't even know how.


See now THIS is why you should hit up the writer's cafe. Everyone there is very helpful.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Laura Lond said:


> I've voted, helping to slightly even out the results.


Seriously lol. I'm kind of shocked. In all honesty, I was expecting 50/50.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

This is why I keep telling you authors to come out of the cafe and bazaar. If you only associate with other writers, you're preaching to the choir.  But remember, us "readers" come here to talk to other kindle owners and don't really want to just be seen as customers.  Come, be part of the community and we're more likely to look at your book bazaar posts then if all you're doing is posting about your sales numbers in the cafe.

Oh, and Alain, I'm not a moderator, but I've been here a while, and as Betsy said, we don't bluff about membership, we see it and we know it.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Alain--
> 
> LOL! I can't speak for the other mods, but I don't bluff!
> 
> ...


Lol. Well I knew that there were readers. But I just assumed that everyone in the book corner were just the same people in the writer's cafe talking about books. I needed proof! I will now change my screen name to doubting thomas.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Of course, it's possible that authors are more likely to write on forums while readers are more likely just to read, so maybe that accounts for the perceived abundance of writers?


Riiiight... just like how writers are supposed to be writing all the time....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

No, in the book corner, it's readers talking about books to be read or what kind of books they like.

In the cafe, it's authors talking about sales and craft and stuff.  A number of us readers (I speak for myself and some friends) actually avoid the cafe because we're not interested in how many books people have sold this month, or how to get your books up on smashwords or kobo or nook....


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> This is why I keep telling you authors to come out of the cafe and bazaar. If you only associate with other writers, you're preaching to the choir. But remember, us "readers" come here to talk to other kindle owners and don't really want to just be seen as customers. Come, be part of the community and we're more likely to look at your book bazaar posts then if all you're doing is posting about your sales numbers in the cafe.


Ugh... it's so bright out here though...



scarlet said:


> Oh, and Alain, I'm not a moderator, but I've been here a while, and as Betsy said, we don't bluff about membership, we see it and we know it.


Well, what I was actually curious about active membership which is why I wanted to poll this area. It's like when you're at a baseball game they say 50,000 in attendance! But that is really just reflective of the number of tickets sold, not how many are there. But I am fully prepared to see the error of my ways and admit that the book corner is a different crowd from the writer's cafe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Ugh... it's so bright out here though...


Yeah, but we have chocolate. And ice cream. And we share.....

Oh, and btw, I sort of object to the all caps word in your thread title. I'm not JUST anything.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I've always found that there are tons of lurkers on-line.  While authors are posting away, I think a lot of readers, well, are reading.  They're watching and seeing the community. 
I think you bring up a good point, though, that I need to think about.  Too often we're addressing ourselves to other authors, rather than to readers.  The questions is:  what topics do readers want to discuss?  What would they like to know from authors, other than getting bombarded with promo?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> I've always found that there are tons of lurkers on-line. While authors are posting away, I think a lot of readers, well, are reading. They're watching and seeing the community.
> I think you bring up a good point, though, that I need to think about. Too often we're addressing ourselves to other authors, rather than to readers. The questions is: what topics do readers want to discuss? What would they like to know from authors, other than getting bombarded with promo?


We want you to come and post on the threads outside the cafe and bazaar. Look around, I'm sure you'll find something to talk about.

But as has been said other times, do not simply use it as a way to mention your book. We want to know YOU, not the book.

Please, click on the Not Quite Kindle board, the photo boards, intinst's infinity thread....


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> In the cafe, it's authors talking about sales and craft and stuff. A number of us readers (I speak for myself and some friends) actually avoid the cafe because we're not interested in how many books people have sold this month, or how to get your books up on smashwords or kobo or nook....


Eh. It's addicting, what can I say?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, but we have chocolate. And ice cream. And we share.....
> 
> Oh, and btw, I sort of object to the all caps word in your thread title. I'm not JUST anything.


JUST so long as you share....

And it was JUST to get your attention.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

I'm just a reader. I'm well aware my grammar probably isn't up to it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am not just a read, I am a reader extraordinaire.   

No aspirations to write.  It would require I pay mind to my spelling and grammar.  I just have no interest in that...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is an interesting conversation, I guess I never thought about the authors not participating much in the other topics on KB.  But I guess it works both ways too, I used to never go to the Book Bazaar or the Writer's Cafe, I mean never.  But about a month ago I had a dilemma regarding an experience I had with an author and wanted to ask if I had done the right thing so I posted in the Writer's Cafe.  Wow, there are a lot of great people there, that I never knew!  Now I visit there frequently just to read and see what's happening, even though I'm not a writer and have no interest in being a writer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously, part of our membership finds the threads in the Writers' Cafe useful and interesting. It's a very active board. But not every thread, or every board, has to be of interest to every member. I'm sure there are many of our membership who never go to Not Quite Kindle, which means they're missing Annalog's Raising Chickens and Poultry thread.  But that's okay. (I love that thread... ) One of the great things about KindleBoards is that people can find the place where they are comfortable and hang out there.

If I see any member post that there is something they're looking for that they can't find where they are, I encourage them to look for it somewhere else (I recently steered Kate to the Tea Thread in Not Quite Kindle). That's the same whether they are an author or not. So, if an author asks about becoming more visible to members, I'll tell them to go and be part of the general conversation, in an unforced way, outside the Writers' Cafe/Book Bazaar and let members get to know them. But, if all an author wants from KindleBoards is fellowship with other authors, that's okay too. As we used to say at the quilt shop where I worked, "Not everyone is here for the fabric." People come here for all kinds of reasons, mostly Kindle-related. They may stay for other reasons entirely. (Like the NSFW thread in the WC). I'm lucky as a moderator that I kinda HAVE to look at all the boards. I've learned a lot.... Who knew Sean Connery was in a movie called Zardoz?  [/rambling]

At any rate, Alain, I'm glad to see you've seen the error of your ways!  Looking forward to seeing you around the 'Boards!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just a reader, but I don't venture around much.

I want to jump from forum to forum using the "jump to" at the bottom of the page, but i find that list extremely unwieldy to use. The book clubs take up sooooo much space before I get to the Apple forum, that I just end up not going there.

Having owned a forum in the past, I realize you can't please everyone, but I'd find it easier to bebop around and get involved more with a shorter "jump to" list. It is just the way I have gotten used to navigating.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I really don't fit into any of your categories.    I've never written or published a book, but I have written some short things of my own.  I once had some aspirations to write, but it seems my drive to do so have vanished.  So, I don't know what to check on your poll.  

It looked to me that more folks on this forum have books published than not, but I just enjoy reading about good books to read, what others have read and so forth.  This is one of the only few sections I look at on the forum now.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I am both a reader and an author.  I have been writing novels and short stories for years. So I checked out publishing on Amazon and started putting some of my writing on there.  I have even sold a few books.

If you have written a novel or short story, go ahead and submit it with Amazon.  It is not really hard to do since it is a simple process and there is a form to fill out.

Other people just might enjoy your writing.  And it doesn't cost anything to do it.  Then you can say with pride that you are a published author.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am just a reader as well.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

100% reader.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow...I'm surprised as well[the membership is overwhelmingly readers-only]. I enjoy hanging around the Writer's Cafe a lot but it is all-shop-talk (for the most part; which has been affirming and great..."we're in it together-thing"). I pop over here to listen and respond to what readers are saying and sometimes I like to find out what others are reading so I can make my next selection! After all, I was a voracious reader FIRST, and that is a love that battles with my time I carve out to write! It's a hard choice! I used to read 3-5 books per week and now I'm "lucky" to get 2-3! But, the writing is terrific too. Like everyone else understands: not enough time in the day!

Happy reading!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Wow...I'm surprised as well[the membership is overwhelmingly readers-only]. I enjoy hanging around the Writer's Cafe a lot but it is all-shop-talk (for the most part; which has been affirming and great..."we're in it together-thing"). I pop over here to listen and respond to what readers are saying and sometimes I like to find out what others are reading so I can make my next selection! After all, I was a voracious reader FIRST, and that is a love that battles with my time I carve out to write! It's a hard choice! I used to read 3-5 books per week and now I'm "lucky" to get 2-3! But, the writing is terrific too. Like everyone else understands: not enough time in the day!
> 
> Happy reading!


I know! As I said before, I thought it would be 50/50 in this area.

2-3 is still really good! I've always been somewhat of a reading putz. I usually have a pile of 7-8 books that I read through simultaneously. It tends to slow down the whole process


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a reader. I wish I could be a writer. My spelling, grammar, and sentence structure are sufficient, but that's not the same thing as the ability to create an interesting story and artfully put that story into words.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> I know! As I said before, I thought it would be 50/50 in this area.
> 
> 2-3 is still really good! I've always been somewhat of a reading putz. I usually have a pile of 7-8 books that I read through simultaneously. It tends to slow down the whole process


Of course, since most of the writers do not venture out of the Bazaar or the Cafe, they'll never see the poll.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

intinst said:


> Of course, since most of the writers do not venture out of the Bazaar or the Cafe, they'll never see the poll.


It's ok. It will give you guys a healthy glow of moral superiority


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Totally a reader!  Since my husband is a writer and I have my own place in the industry, I love to read just about anywhere. Don't really care much about the how to publish your book posts but a majority of the others are fairly interesting. 

I'm glad someone brought up the point about authors spending all their time with other authors. It's something my husband and I have talked about but in the context of critiquing.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

fayrlite said:


> I'm glad someone brought up the point about authors spending all their time with other authors. It's something my husband and I have talked about but in the context of critiquing.


I think it's all a natural part of the learning process, honestly. Especially if you're self-publishing because you don't have a clue when you start. It seems like it would be _obvious_ that you should try and reach readers right away, but the learning curve is so steep that most of your online social energy goes toward figuring things out. I guess you kind of figure "Oh, I'm a reader too. So I already know what readers want!"


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted and feel the need to represent the authors a little out here.  

Actually, the Not Quite Kindle zone has the most fun posts, I think. And I really enjoy Scarlet's flower-a-day post in the photo section. I belong to a few forums, and really, KB is the most active and fun to participate in. I really like the sense of camaraderie that exists here. When people offer condolences during tragedies or congratulations for joyful events, they genuinely mean it.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I see any member post that there is something they're looking for that they can't find where they are, I encourage them to look for it somewhere else (I recently steered Kate to the Tea Thread in Not Quite Kindle).
> 
> Betsy


That was ME! I'm so happy. 

I'm honestly surprised by the amount of readers versus writers here. I know I go to Writer's Cafe a lot, but I also visit the book corner quite a bit, as well. It just seems like I see a lot of author bar signatures in the forums. But happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> I think it's all a natural part of the learning process, honestly. Especially if you're self-publishing because you don't have a clue when you start. It seems like it would be _obvious_ that you should try and reach readers right away, but the learning curve is so steep that most of your online social energy goes toward figuring things out. I guess you kind of figure "Oh, I'm a reader too. So I already know what readers want!"


Oh I agree. I think it can be daunting when writers first decide to take the plunge and it's nice to have lot of input. About the only time it irritates me is when I hear from my husband that a writers don't really read or are writing in a genre they don't read because they think it will sell more. That just burns my butt. How do writers expect to know what the trends are if they don't read? And seriously, like it's not really obvious from their writing that they don't read that genre.  Kay that my rant.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> How do writers expect to know what the trends are if they don't read? And seriously, like it's not really obvious from their writing that they don't read that genre.  Kay that my rant.


SO agree. I've read some YA fiction lately that was obviously some person wanting to cash in on Twilight. Hmph.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

kCopeseeley said:


> It just seems like I see a lot of author bar signatures in the forums. But happy to be proven wrong.


Ditto. It's like the new car syndrome. You never notice the car on the road before but then someone you know gets one and suddenly... they're everywhere!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

fayrlite said:


> Oh I agree. I think it can be daunting when writers first decide to take the plunge and it's nice to have lot of input. About the only time it irritates me is when I hear from my husband that a writers don't really read or are writing in a genre they don't read because they think it will sell more. That just burns my butt. How do writers expect to know what the trends are if they don't read? And seriously, like it's not really obvious from their writing that they don't read that genre.  Kay that my rant.


Hehe. It's like those people who cook but don't really like to eat. WTF, mate?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Given that we're part of the customer base for all the authors hanging out here, I wouldn't exactly say we're 'just' readers .....


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

When I first joined KB, I was only a "reader."

Well... kind of. I think I was a reviewer, too, but I'm pretty sure it was before I started my blog.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Given that we're part of the customer base for all the authors hanging out here, I wouldn't exactly say we're 'just' readers .....


Well I did mull over calling the thread "How many of you are JUST a money source for authors?" But I didn't think that would sit very well with people


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> When I first joined KB, I was only a "reader."
> 
> Well... kind of. I think I was a reviewer, too, but I'm pretty sure it was before I started my blog.


Hmm... I'm not even really sure where a full time blogger would fall in those three categories. It may have been easier if I just listed the options:

-I have things for sale in my signature
-Nothing is for sale in my signature


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have people who sell accessories through their signatures.  And other non-Kindle related services...

Betsy


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have people who sell accessories through their signatures. And other non-Kindle related services...
> 
> Betsy


Good point!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have people who sell accessories through their signatures. And other non-Kindle related services...
> 
> Betsy


A little off point but I just have to say that I love your quilting. I have no talent for it but I can't wait to show my mom. She's the fabric/yarn lady in my family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fayrlite said:


> A little off point but I just have to say that I love your quilting. I have no talent for it but I can't wait to show my mom. She's the fabric/yarn lady in my family.


Thanks, fayrlite!

Betsy


----------



## Mjaydakid (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm an aspiring author.  My first work is still in progress.  It has been in progress for a long, long time.  How long can your first work be in progress that you can call yourself an aspiring author?  I do a lot more JUST reading than writing.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Mjaydakid, if your book has been in progress for a long time, maybe there is something wrong?  Perhaps you don't like writing this book?

I have found that writing about something that I don't like is difficult.  If I like the subject matter, it is actually easier. Sometimes I can just sit down and write a short story in a couple of hours and it comes out good such as "Husband Won't Buy Wife a Kindle.  I liked the story since it was funny and it has sold some copies.

So start a new novel and make sure it is something you get pleasure from writing.  Also try to write about something that you really know a lot about and are familiar with.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting the question, it's something I'd wondered, too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just a reader.
deb


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm also a writer. But I started as a reader and will be a reader until they pry the kindle from my cold hands.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> Thanks for posting the question, it's something I'd wondered, too.


It's certainly eye-opening. I always just assumed it was the same crowd in all of this different areas around kindleboards. But turns out I was wrong


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

scarlet said:


> This is why I keep telling you authors to come out of the cafe and bazaar. If you only associate with other writers, you're preaching to the choir. But remember, us "readers" come here to talk to other kindle owners and don't really want to just be seen as customers. Come, be part of the community and we're more likely to look at your book bazaar posts then if all you're doing is posting about your sales numbers in the cafe.
> 
> Oh, and Alain, I'm not a moderator, but I've been here a while, and as Betsy said, we don't bluff about membership, we see it and we know it.


I think many authors make the mistake of being on the writer's boards. I'm a writer...but I'm here looking for readers.

By the way, I voted and was surprised how few writers there are. Like someone else who commented, I thought the result would be close to 50/50.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a reader. I used to spend almost all my time in "Let's Talk Kindle" but sort of got tired about reading/talking about the device and found some great discussion about books in the Book Corner. As with the Kindle reading experience itself, the device has faded into the background and the content emerged as the greater interest.

And I've really enjoyed "meeting" authors in the Book Corner. I've downloaded many samples of these authors, based more on deciding that I enjoyed their point of view and might like their writing than from any plugs or self-promotions. Unfortunately, I lost most of the samples with my Kindle, so I have to rebuild my list of books to check out on my new Kindle. (I'll have to go back to the Talk Kindle board to complain about Amazon not keeping track of downloaded samples!)


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

KyahCA, you said you didn't know how to publish to Kindle. Here's one way (because you can make a Kindle ebook basically the same way you'd have made a bare bones web site in 1995):

How to make your own Amazon Kindle ebook in just hours CHEAT SHEET 
http://www.jmooneyham.com/cheat-sheet-how-to-make-your-own-amazon-kindle-ebook-in-hours.html


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just a reader here.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

The reader who lives...come to read. Not sure what that means but now that I have all of these fantastic readers to myself, let me take the opportuity to tell you all about my books. Wait a minute, _Teen Wolf vs Teen Mom_ is on. Never mind, I gotta go.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, but we have chocolate. And ice cream. And we share.....


Chocolate! Ice cream! Can I pretend to be JUST a reader? Seriously, though, I do try to read at least a book a week and I troll Kindle Boards and Goodreads for good reading suggestions.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a reader...  

Nobody told me about the ice cream and chocolate....someone's holding out on me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just a reader...
> 
> Nobody told me about the ice cream and chocolate....someone's holding out on me.


It's in chat! And now that you've joined us in chat, you can have some!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<blush> I fell asleep last night....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> <blush> I fell asleep last night....


it's okay. i forget that not everyone is an owl like me....


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a writer, but I am a freak of nature and am only half-literate and cannot read. The doctors are totally stymied by my situation. 

I kid, I kid - I can read. I just can't afford books.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Of course, it's possible that authors are more likely to write on forums while readers are more likely just to read, so maybe that accounts for the perceived abundance of writers?


That's what I'm thinking. By the way, I voted but the results remain way in favor of readers, not writers.


----------



## JanetMcDonald (Jul 6, 2011)

I apologize to the moderators if this isn't the right place to make this post.  Feel free to move it... 

However, I am beginning to sense that almost everyone here is an author with some books to sell.  Is anyone else here "just" a reader and addicted to their kindle?  If so - HELLOOOOOO!!!!!   

I'm just curious.  It's very interesting to hear writers talk, and I love that perspective.  But I am beginning to feel like I am a minority here.  Is this board meant to be geared towards authors?  

I hope it's OK if I stick around even though I haven't written anything since... well, this post I guess. LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At least 90% of KindleBoards members are not authors.

At the bottom of every KindleBoards page it says:

*KindleBoards is an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle - Amazon's wireless reading device.*

We're completely unconnected to Amazon.com and only just happen to have a section, the Writer's Cafe, that's primarily for writers to discuss their craft and share their tips. Unlike many such forums -- initially started for readers and Kindle fans -- we have a specific area, the Book Bazaar, where writers can announce their books, but do restrict self-promotion in other areas of KindleBoards.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just a reader!    I post here all the time.  You're not alone.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome!!!!  Try the Not Quite Kindle area.  Lots of fun stuff there.  Although this area is pretty good too for book recs.  (And someone can tell you how to turn off signature lines.  Then you can't see the books and you'll get to know us for ourselves or what we read.)

Maria


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a whole poll about this EXACT question.. readers do outnumber the writers.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69941.0.html

_EDIT: above thread merged with this thread....--Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I've merged this thread with the prior thread on the same topic that BTackitt linked to...so that link just takes one to this thread now, LOL!

As has been said, readers vastly outnumber authors on these boards.

Betsy


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Was expecting 9:1 authors to readers ratio, nice to see I was wrong.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Given that we're part of the customer base for all the authors hanging out here, I wouldn't exactly say we're 'just' readers .....


x2

You and me babe...a match made in Heaven (but dont tell your wife!)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Write Who has time to write when there are so many great books out there to read? Writing would cut into my reading time. Ferget et.

Besides, I already write for a living...I'm a technical writer. I'm done doing the heavy lifting by the time I get home...I just want to be _fed_.

So if ya'll remain nice, I'll continue to feed _you_. (As Geoffrey implies...I'm rapidly becoming a big fan of his).

P.S. I come to The Book Corner for book recommendations and to share insights on authors.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As has been said, readers vastly outnumber authors on these boards.


Great. Now if I could just get a few of them to buy my books


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I read and write, so I guess I'm evening the odds, lol.

It's kind of hard for me to imagine someone who loves to read but hates to write.  I guess that's because the two are so enmeshed in  my mind.  Then again, I love music and movies, and I have no desire to become a musician or an actor.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JanetMcDonald said:


> However, I am beginning to sense that almost everyone here is an author with some books to sell.


It certainly seems like that sometimes.  

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

but we're not.. they just "talk" alot more..


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW! 109 readers-only? I am flabbergasted!


----------



## lillady83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am just a reader although I like to try to promote Kindle books by indie authors on my websites.  I do not have any books of my own.  I just enjoy reading new stuff.


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

lillady83 said:


> I am just a reader although I like to try to promote Kindle books by indie authors on my websites. I do not have any books of my own. I just enjoy reading new stuff.


That's very admirable, lillady!


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

What an interesting thread! It's great to see both sides of the coin in one place -- what the readers want and what the authors want. Everyone has made some great points in here. Readers are looking for a better relationship with authors. Most of the authors are huddled up in one place (The Writer's Cafe), so readers don't even know some of the authors on Kindleboards even exist. It's a great point. Authors need to branch out more. The best advertising one can do is develop a close relationship with their reader.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some numbers for you:
> 
> KindleBoards has nearly 44,000 members. Extrapolating from a survey of half the approximately 6200 threads in the Book Bazaar, there are roughly 2500 authors with book threads. Even allowing for not all authors having book threads....the numbers really aren't in your favor.
> 
> Betsy


Those are very heartening numbers. I'd begun to wonder if this wasn't a board of mostly writers - but it is so darn vast that I haven't been able to explore more than a tiny percentage of it.

It's good to hear. I want to reach as many readers as possible.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

gregoryblackman said:


> Was expecting 9:1 authors to readers ratio, nice to see I was wrong.


So what is the ratio now. Any rough estimate. I am just curious.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

magicabooks said:


> Most of the authors are huddled up in one place (The Writer's Cafe), so readers don't even know some of the authors on Kindleboards even exist.


Because them's the forum rules. No self-promotion except in the Writer's Cafe. If authors want to come here into the Book Corner and talk about books they have read written by others, that's great. I'm interested.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Because them's the forum rules. No self-promotion except in the Writer's Cafe. If authors want to come here into the Book Corner and talk about books they have read written by others, that's great. I'm interested.
> 
> Mike


Well. . .sorta. . . there is no rule that says they _have_ to stay in the Cafe. . . But it is true that they are not allowed to try to actively sell their books outside the Bazaar.

My perception -- and this is strictly my perception -- is that a lot of authors only really do want to promote their books or talk about how to write/edit/promote with other authors. If that's the case, they can only do that in the Bazaar and Cafe, so you don't see them much elsewhere. Though there are some non-author members who hang out in the Cafe, those who never go out of the Cafe are interacting pretty much only with other author members. 

Those authors who do want to talk about other things can be found participating in conversations here and in LTK and NQK. And when they get into interesting, cordial, intelligent, or clever conversations with folks, their signatures speak for them and readers click on their books.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those authors who do want to talk about other things can be found participating in conversations here and in LTK and NQK. And when they get into interesting, cordial, intelligent, or clever conversations with folks, their signatures speak for them and readers click on their books.


I've never visited the Writer's Cafe but I have bought several author/member's books...in just the manner that you described.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Was looking at results thus far, more readers than authors. A good thing... 

Like others posting in this thread before me, authors here tend to post more. Partly, they are sharing information back and forth regarding today's evolving market place.

KB has strict policies in place that hopefully keep readers from being flooded. I suspect a lot of lurkers, surfing for what's out there in books to read.


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> I'm curious to see what percentage of kindleboards members are JUST readers. Authors here will get hassled for never venturing outside the writer's cafe in an attempt to reach the readers. The moderators here have insisted many times that there are more readers than writers. I want to call their bluff
> 
> So... vote away! And yes, I know, writers are readers too.


Interesting results. At the point I cast my vote, I see that in fact there are slightly more readers than writers here, taking the combination of established to aspiring authors.

Possibly the originator of this thread expected there to be more writers than readers from the flow of comments here -- which appears to prove that the writers here are simply writing and commenting more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

it is important to realize that the 'survey' is absolutely NOT scientific.   It's really just a survey of folks who happened upon the survey and are willing to answer. 

There are something close to 50,000 registered members.  Most of those have never posted -- the usual ratio is about 10% of registered members become active.  

I think the ratio of 'just readers' to 'authors or aspiring to be' is probably much greater than the poll above shows; probably more like 80% to 90% 'just readers'. But, I think it's probably the case that those who are 'authors or aspiring to be' are more likely to become active:  they want to post to share about their books.  

I'd also point out that if you look at who's on line, you usually find that there are more 'guests' -- unregistered browsers -- than members.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .sorta. . . there is no rule that says they _have_ to stay in the Cafe. . . But it is true that they are not allowed to try to actively sell their books outside the Bazaar.


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that they _must_ stay in the Writer's Cafe. Writers are welcome in any of the forums. Fortunately for me, musicians are, also.  

Mike


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm only a reader.  I love to write in theory, but until I come up with a good idea for a story/book, I remain a reader.

I lurk a fair amount here, but don't post much.  It seems to be fairly tightly-knit here, everyone knows everyone else sort of thing, so I feel a little uncomfortable posting, like I'm intruding.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I sincerely hope that there are more readers here than writers!    Wouldn't bode well for potential sales, you see.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

amandamay83 said:


> I'm only a reader. I love to write in theory, but until I come up with a good idea for a story/book, I remain a reader.
> 
> I lurk a fair amount here, but don't post much. It seems to be fairly tightly-knit here, everyone knows everyone else sort of thing, so I feel a little uncomfortable posting, like I'm intruding.


I'm new here, so maybe you should disregard what I'm about to say, but go ahead and jump right in! Everyone starts out everywhere as unknown. I frequent boards that I've posted on since the late '90s, but around here I'm just "Dr. Seuss."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

amandamay83 said:


> I'm only a reader. I love to write in theory, but until I come up with a good idea for a story/book, I remain a reader.
> 
> I lurk a fair amount here, but don't post much. It seems to be fairly tightly-knit here, everyone knows everyone else sort of thing, so I feel a little uncomfortable posting, like I'm intruding.


We're a friendly group.. Go find some threads that interest you down in the NOT QUITE KINDLE subforum, start posting and let people get to know you. The coffee & tea threads are great for this.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> I sincerely hope that there are more readers here than writers!  Wouldn't bode well for potential sales, you see.


Well, I have a problem with authors viewing this forum as a sales tool.  

But maybe that's just me.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nah, it's not just you. outside of the Bazaar the only sales tool is the sig line, which CAN BE turned off by each member for themselves. Outside of the Bazaar writers should act like semi normal people so we can get to know them. (I say semi normal because it depends on who is defining normal.. MY normal may not be YOUR -nonspecific your- normal.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Well, I have a problem with authors viewing this forum as a sales tool.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.
> 
> Mike


Ooh, burn!  Don't worry, I read the rules.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

amandamay83 said:


> I'm only a reader. I love to write in theory, but until I come up with a good idea for a story/book, I remain a reader.
> 
> I lurk a fair amount here, but don't post much. It seems to be fairly tightly-knit here, everyone knows everyone else sort of thing, so I feel a little uncomfortable posting, like I'm intruding.


Heh, I started posting a month ago and just barged right in.

No rejections so far and people immediately included me in conversations.

But that's just me....more bookworm than socially-saavy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Obviously, part of our membership finds the threads in the Writers' Cafe useful and interesting. It's a very active board. But not every thread, or every board, has to be of interest to every member. I'm sure there are many of our membership who never go to Not Quite Kindle, which means they're missing Annalog's Raising Chickens and Poultry thread.  But that's okay. (I love that thread... ) One of the great things about KindleBoards is that people can find the place where they are comfortable and hang out there.
> 
> If I see any member post that there is something they're looking for that they can't find where they are, I encourage them to look for it somewhere else (I recently steered Kate to the Tea Thread in Not Quite Kindle). That's the same whether they are an author or not. So, if an author asks about becoming more visible to members, I'll tell them to go and be part of the general conversation, in an unforced way, outside the Writers' Cafe/Book Bazaar and let members get to know them. But, if all an author wants from KindleBoards is fellowship with other authors, that's okay too. As we used to say at the quilt shop where I worked, "Not everyone is here for the fabric." People come here for all kinds of reasons, mostly Kindle-related. They may stay for other reasons entirely. (Like the NSFW thread in the WC). I'm lucky as a moderator that I kinda HAVE to look at all the boards. I've learned a lot.... Who knew Sean Connery was in a movie called Zardoz?  [/rambling]
> 
> ...


I love the 'Raising Chickens' thread. It's amazing! A chicken thread that has been going on forever on Kindleboard is amazing!

There are all kinds of things to talk about if you visit the boards outside the Cafe. Argue about Stephen King, talk about your favorite Kindle cover, discuss the actors in GoT and try for a record number of spoiler lines. It's fun.

Besides most of us writers are also readers.

Edit: I've never seen anyone get snarky with newcomers, except new authors who break the no promotions rule and those are quickly put straight by our trusty (taser-carrying) mods.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Of course, it's possible that authors are more likely to write on forums while readers are more likely just to read, so maybe that accounts for the perceived abundance of writers?


Ha ha ha. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I am not just a read, I am a reader extraordinaire.
> 
> No aspirations to write. It would require I pay mind to my spelling and grammar. I just have no interest in that...


Lol exactly


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a writer trying to find some scifi readers


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Lol exactly


this says it just right
sylvia

this is what I meant to quote
I am not just a read, I am a reader extraordinaire.

No aspirations to write. It would require I pay mind to my spelling and grammar. I just have no interest in that...


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

LunaraSeries said:


> I am a writer trying to find some scifi readers


Hahaha! Yup, that's me, too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Um, I am starting to feel like a cow waiting to be milked with all the authors wanting to sell to me as a reader.   

To be honest, I am not really here on this board to be sold too. Can't speak to others. I have been here since 2008 and indy authors never crossed my mind then. 

I get you guys need to make a living like all of us, but it feels just a tad off putting reading these comments about how many readers are here to be sold too. 

I am here first and foremost to talk about Kindle and to other Kindle users and just to talk to people about everything. If some of those people happen to be authors that's fine with me. They are also first and foremost people. 

I been having great convo's with many all around this whole board.

Please look at us "just readers" as people and folks to talk to and interact with and not just as another sale.  

The books I have bought here have come from authors that I have seen talking and hanging out.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Um, I am starting to feel like a cow waiting to be milked with all the authors wanting to sell to me as a reader.
> The books I have bought here have come from authors that I have seen talking and hanging out.


Know what you mean, Atunah, know what you mean.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a reader who loves language and writing and storytelling-- I just haven't really written down any of it (or nothing that I've finished).  I write poems and I'm starting a blog.  I hang out in the Cafe because it's fascinating, lol.

I love Not Quite Kindle and I love how friendly everyone is.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

LunaraSeries said:


> I am a writer trying to find some scifi readers


I don't read scifi, but I do read SF. 

Mike


----------



## Zarcero (May 14, 2011)

I was about to ask the same question.  Reader here.


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

Lizzarddance said:


> I'm a reader but I wish I was talented in writing. I have no imagination for a story and haven't written anything since college (over 20 years ago).


 Hi Lizzarddance, have you every wanted to write a book?

~KC


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

I picked reader, but I do have an aspiration for writing, just not books. I want to be a freelancer.


----------

